# Can't install tk86 (or other) with pkgng



## forkandwait (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi all,

It is probably my foolishness, but I can't install a new package with PKGNG tools.I did the bootstrap thing to shift from pkg_* to PKGNG, but then I try the following: 


```
root@mustafa:/root # pkg install tk85
Updating repository catalogue
Repository catalogue is up-to-date, no need to fetch fresh copy
pkg: Package 'tk85' was not found in the repositories
```
Any ideas? I can read more documentation if it is linked.

FYI:


```
root@mustafa:/root # pkg -v
1.0.2

root@mustafa:/root # uname -a
FreeBSD mustafa 9.1-RELEASE-p5 FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p5 #0: Sat Jul 27 01:01:40 UTC 2013     [email]root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```
Thanks!


----------



## Junkie (Sep 14, 2013)

Could you provide your /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf? It seems that you use an old PKGNG repository, which is not working for now.


----------



## forkandwait (Sep 14, 2013)

Voila:


```
~/ (j=0,r=0)$ cat /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf
packagesite: [url]http://pkgbeta.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:9:x86:32/latest[/url]
```

Tx! Thanks!


----------



## Junkie (Sep 14, 2013)

Unfortunately pkgbeta contains only bootstrap files for now. It is possible to use the PC-BSD repository, but only for 64bit systems.


----------



## kpa (Sep 14, 2013)

Junkie said:
			
		

> Unfortunately pkgbeta contains only bootstrap files for now. It is possible to use the PC-BSD repository, but only for 64bit systems.



This is still fallout from the security incident of last year. The old style packages are a priority for the time being until the switch to the PKGNG packages is made official for all supported versions of FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2013)

I think we need to put up a big fat warning in the handbook that it's still a work in progress and that there are no official repositories yet.


----------



## caesius (Sep 17, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I think we need to put up a big fat warning in the handbook that it's still a work in progress and that there are no official repositories yet.



This. It is very confusing reading the handbook as it gives a lot of information about how to use the new package system, but no clues as to where the repositories are.


----------



## scottro (Sep 18, 2013)

I'd been thinking that myself. I just filed a PR.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=182202


----------

